# My upgraded French press setup...



## Wajid (Apr 24, 2018)

Not so much to show off at the moment being a humble French-presser at the moment, but I'm really happy with the new setup as you can see below...









You can just about see the Kinu M47 grinder there at the back. It's the most awesome piece of coffee kit ever, and my first grinder. I'll post more about it in the grinder section later. Not shown here is the Espro-P7 French press - which is most awesome.

I've already taken my first steps at comparing: pre-ground VS freshly-ground, and supermarket-roasted VS freshly-roasted. In the process I've learnt about the variables I can adjust to get the brew right (the kit in the new setup allows consistency and accuracy to greater degree). Brew temperature, grind size (ish), coffee dose and ratio to water, brewing time.

I find that freshly-roasted and ground beans are easier to 'learn' and much more forgiving because the flavours are like a massive party in the mouth. However, the supermarket-roasted (probably last year) beans are like being at the funeral of a very distant relative. And so on...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool, French press can be as good a method as any


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh that is some yummyness grinder. I can see very clearly, how is that beast?


----------



## Wajid (Apr 24, 2018)

Jony said:


> Oh that is some yummyness grinder. I can see very clearly, how is that beast?


Oh it's definitely a beast - but wow how easy and awesome to use! I cant really compare the grinds to anything yet, but I wondered if this might be informative:


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Wajid said:


> Not so much to show off at the moment being a humble French-presser at the moment, but I'm really happy with the new setup as you can see below...
> 
> View attachment 33941
> 
> ...


Very neat and tidy, something missing ?.

Jon.


----------



## Wajid (Apr 24, 2018)

My second cup :'( haha


----------

